# salary of a truck driver



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

What is salary of a truck driver in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Short or Long Haul? Whereabouts in Canada?


----------



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

a Long Haul and at manitoba.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Income is reported as $50-70k p/a and is calculated on miles driven at 30-40cents per mile.
Read Canadian Trucking Companies and companies offering services to the transport industry/canada map/map of canada, selecting your chosen Province.


----------



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

thank you.


----------

